# [Testbericht] Sony Ericsson W995



## 8800 GT (8. August 2009)

Juten Tach, ich habe mich mal daran gemacht, einen kleinen Testbericht über das Sony Ericsson W995 zu schreiben. Ich hoffe er gefällt Euch! Wenn ihr Anregungen oder Fragen habt-nur her damit. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich was vergessen hab
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a403934.html
Inhalt: 

Verpackung 
Verarbeitung der einzelnen Komponenten
Inbetriebnahme 
Bedienung
Funktionen






*Einleitung:* 
Nachdem ich mein altes Handy, vorerst wegen meines geklauten Fahrrades verkauft hatte, habe ich mir dieses Handy bestellt. Warum? Seit ich das Handy einmal im Mediamarkt betrachtet hatte, ging es mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. Und ich hatte keine Lust auf dieses Touchscreengefummel, wollte aber trotzdem ein mit der allerneusten Technik ausgestattetes Mobilfunkgerät.


*Verpackung:* So, das Gerät war endlich da. Mit großer Erwartung habe ich das Paket geöffnet, um die pinkfarbene Sony Ericsson Verpackung in den Händen zu halten. Im Deckel der Verpackung befinden sich die CD, Bedienungsanleitung und Sicherheitshinweise. Unter dem Handy selbst sind das Ladekabel, das Headset und das Verbindungskabel zum PC. Besonderheit: im Lieferumfang befindet sich eine 8 GB Speicherkarte!


*Verarbeitung:* Das Zubehör ist solide verarbeitet, das Headset fällt besonders positiv auf. Es wirkt edel und das Griffgefühl ist sehr angenehm IMG_2735.jpg; IMG_2736.jpg. Das Handy selbst: Klasse! Sehr angenehme und gut aussehende Materialien kommen hier zum Einsatz. Fast die komplette Front IMG_2731.jpg und der Akkudeckel IMG_2732.jpg sind aus Metall, der Rest aus Plastik. Aber auch das Plastik wirkt keinesfalls billig. Hier knarzt und wackelt nichts, echt super. Negativ zu bewerten ist jedoch, dass der Akkudeckel nicht exakt dieselbe Farbe wie die restliche Rückseite hat. Mich persönlich stört es aber recht wenig.


*Inbetriebnahme:* Die Inbetriebnahme geht problemlos von der Hand. Das Öffnen und Schließen des Akkudeckels ist genauso leicht wie das Einlegen der Simkarte und des Akkus. Das Starten des Handys ist unspektakulär, man gibt den Pin ein und darf dann noch ein paar Einstellungen tätigen wie die Uhrzeit oder das Datum.


*Bedienung:* Das Bedienen des Handys funktioniert auch ohne Probleme. Die Tastatur hat einen guten Druckpunkt IMG_2721.jpg, was das Schreiben von SMS leicht macht. Nur die Navigationstaste ist etwas schwammig IMG_2754.jpg. An der Seite finden sich 6 Tasten. 4 zum Bedienen des Walkmans IMG_2722.jpg IMG_2724.jpg und 2 für die Kamera IMG_2723.jpg. Etwas negativ fällt hier die Kamerataste auf: Man muss sie so feste durchdrücken, dass bei Unachtsamkeit manche Bilder verwackeln. Die Walkman-Tasten lassen sich wiederum sehr präzise bedienen.


*Funktionen:* 
Telefonieren: -Sprachqualität: Die Verständlichkeit des Gesprächpartners ist gut, fast rauschfrei. Man bekommt nahezu keine Geräusche aus der Umgebung des anderen mit. Die Stimme wirkt kräftig, kaum verfälscht. Der Gesprächspartner hat ebenso wenig Mühe, das Gespräch zu verfolgen. Auch hier ist die Verständlichkeit gut bis sehr gut. Die Qualität des Freisprechers ist in Ordnung aber leider etwas leise.
In das Telefonbuch kann man viele Infos über die Person speichern wie E-mail Adresse, Firma, Straße, Ort, Bundesland, PLZ, Land, Geburtstag und ein Foto. Der Empfang ist gut, allerdings ist der SAR Wert unerfreulich hoch, nämlich 1,18 W/kg.
Das SMS, MMS oder E-mailen macht auch keine Probleme, vielleicht fällt mir ja in den nächsten Wochen noch etwas auf.

*Das Internet:* Zum Internet surfen ist das Gerät eingeschränkt nutzbar. Zwar kann es viele Seiten problemlos anzeigen, aber das Laden der Seiten dauert oft recht lange, was weniger Spaß macht. Außerdem ist der Bildschirm dafür einfach etwas zu klein.
Edit: Nachdem ich den Opera Mini Browser installiert habe, sieht es ganz anderst aus: Das Laden der Seiten geht extrem schnell(PCGH:7 sec, HWluxx: 5sec......). Mindestens genau so schnell wie mit dem Iphone oder anderen I.net Handys! Ich bin echt überascht, wie toll es nun funktioniert. Zudem lässt sich Opera Mini sehr leicht und komfortabel bedienen.

*Akkulaufzeit:* Gut! Bei sehr intensiver Nutzung wie Videos schauen, Fotos knipsen und im Internet surfen (insgesamt 8 Stunden lang) hält der Akku ca. 3 -4 Tage.

*Musikplayer:* Der Musikplayer ist klasse. Er ist einfach zu bedienen IMG_2739.jpg, hat zahlreiche Einstellmöglichkeiten IMG_2740.jpg wie zum Beispiel Clearbass IMG_2741.jpg (verstärkt den Bass deutlich) und der Klang über das Handy ist wirklich gut - auf einer Ebene mit dem Ipod Touch! Die mitgelieferten Kopfhörer verrichten ihre Arbeit gut. Sie geben Höhen und Mitten sauber wieder, der Bass ist schön knackig, aber nie dröhnend oder deplatziert. Im Vergleich mit meinen Sennheiser CX 500 konnte ich kaum einen Unterschied wahrnehmen. 
Der Klang über die eingebauten Lautsprecher IMG_2726.jpg IMG_2729.jpg überrascht mich. Natürlich haben sie einen etwas kraftlosen, jedoch ausgesprochen klaren Klang. Auch die maximale Lautstärke gefällt.


----------



## 8800 GT (8. August 2009)

Zusätzlich mit an Bord: MusicDJ, Musikmate 5 und ein Musikquiz IMG_2748.jpg.
 Besonderheit: Das Handy verfügt über einen 3,5 mm Klinkenstecker! IMG_2727.jpg
*Videoplayer:* Der Viedeoplayer IMG_2743.jpg ist einfach zu bedienen und spielt viele Dateiformate ab. An der Rückseite des Handys ist ein kleiner Ständer angebracht IMG_2733.jpg, den man heraus klappen kann IMG_2734.jpg. So macht das Video schauen richtig Spaß. Und dank der 2 Lautsprecher gibt’s auch Stereo Klang. Sony Ericsson gibt einem die Möglichkeit, sich 1 Jahr lang 60 Filme kostenlos herunterzuladen und anzuschauen. Ich dachte eigendlich, dass Videoschauen auf einem 2,6 Zolldisplay keinen Spaß bereiten würde, jedoch habe ich meine Meinung geändert. Für eine lange Autofahrt ist das die perfekte Unterhaltung.


*Die Kamera:*IMG_2757.jpg IMG_2759.jpg An Bord ist eine 8,1 Megapixelkamera mit Autofokus und 16 fachen Digitalzoom. Die Kamera ermöglicht zahlreiche Einstellungen IMG_2750.jpg wie zum Beispiel Lächelerkennung, „Bestpic“, Panorama, Nachtszene, Landschaft, Gesichtserkennung, Makro, „Unendlich“, Selbstauslöser, Belichtungsmodi wie z.B. Sport, Weißabgleich und verschiedene Effekte wie Schwarzweiß, Negativ, Sepia und Solarisieren und zum Schluss noch verschiedene Verschlusstöne.  
 Die Qualität der Bilder ist ordentlich, auch dunkle Stellen können dank des kräftigen LED Lichts aufgehellt werden. Die Auslöseverzögerung ist für ein Handy wirklich gut. Die Qualität nimmt allerdings bei schlechteren Lichtverhältnissen auch recht stark ab. Bilder gegen das Licht wirken verwaschen und etwas unscharf. Bei guten Lichtverhältnissen lassen sich aber echt gelungene Schnappschüsse schießen. Auch die Makrofunktion kann überzeugen. Nachdem man die Bilder im Kasten hat, kann man diese noch mit dem FotoDj IMG_2746.jpg bearbeiten oder mit Comeks Strips einen Comic erstellen.  


*Die Videokamera:* Sie überzeugt weniger, da die max. Auflösung nur 320*240 Pixel beträgt. Das ist zwar genug, um sie auf dem Handydisplay gut darzustellen, für den Fernseher aber deutlich zu wenig. Hier muss Sony Ericsson nachbessern. Die Tonqualität der Videos ist wiederum sehr gut. Die Stimmen wirken kaum verfremdet und werden deutlich wiedergegeben. Die Einstellmöglichkeiten sind ähnlich wie die der Kamera. Auch Videos kann  an bearbeiten und zurechtschneiden.


*Radio:* Das Radio ist top! Das kann man nicht anders sagen. Der Klang ist über eine Anlage erstaunlich rauschfrei, enthällt viele Details und der Empfang ist richtig gut. Dabei ist auch Track ID IMG_2746.jpg, was aktuelle Lieder im Radio identifizieren kann. Sender werden problemlos auf dem Bildschirm angezeigt IMG_2747.jpg und können gespeichert werden.  


*Weitere Features:* Vorab istalliert sind 8 Spiele IMG_2745.jpg, wie Autorennen oder Fußball. Andere Dinge wie Voicetransformer IMG_2748.jpg zum Verändern der Stimme oder Walkmate fehlen natürlich auch nicht.  
 Alles in Allem ein richtiges Multimediatalent.


Fazit: Das Handy ist rund um gelungen. Nichts stört, fast alles ist dabei, wirklich toll! Ich kann keine wirklich negativen punkte nennen. Klare Kaufempfehlung


Makro:DSC00079.jpg
mit Blitz:DSC00082.jpg
ohne Blitz:DSC00083.jpg

So, hier der Link zu anderen Bildern: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fotografie-und-video/1994-pcgh-extreme-der-di-thread-229.html
Gruß
Tim


----------



## Shady (8. August 2009)

Habe bei meiner Handy Wahl zwischen dem C905 und dem W995 geschwankt. Hab mich dann aufgrund des Xenon-Blitzes für das C905 entschieden. 

Dein Testbericht liest sich super. Denke mal du wirst mit dem Handy auch sehr zufrieden werden.


----------



## 8800 GT (8. August 2009)

Shady schrieb:


> Dein Testbericht liest super. Denke mal du wirst mit dem Handy auch sehr zufrieden werden.


Danke und jup, werde ich
Mal sehn was die andren sagen


----------



## AMD_Killer (12. August 2009)

Geiler Testbericht
Hab das Handy auch schon ne weile und kann nur sagen Top.
Bin so ein Musik Verrückter und deswegen hab ich mich für dieses entschieden.
Der Klang ist super klar und auch laut
TOP Handy*schwärm*


----------



## 8800 GT (13. August 2009)

AMD_Killer schrieb:


> Geiler Testbericht
> Hab das Handy auch schon ne weile und kann nur sagen Top.
> Bin so ein Musik Verrückter und deswegen hab ich mich für dieses entschieden.
> Der Klang ist super klar und auch laut
> TOP Handy*schwärm*


danke auch für dein Feedback


----------



## STSLeon (13. August 2009)

Schöner Test, nur vermisse ich etwas die Aussagen zur Gesprächsqualität. Aber sonst wirklich top


----------



## 8800 GT (13. August 2009)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Schöner Test, nur vermisse ich etwas die Aussagen zur Gesprächsqualität. Aber sonst wirklich top


okay, werde ich nachholen.
Die Versprochenen Bilder folgen heute Abend auch noch


----------



## Tom3004 (16. August 2009)

Super Testbericht  
Vielleicht sollte der Preis ohne Vertrag noch dazu  
Kannst ja den PCGH Preisvergleich Link einfügen  
PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Sony Ericsson W995 progressive black


----------



## 8800 GT (17. August 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Super Testbericht
> Vielleicht sollte der Preis ohne Vertrag noch dazu
> Kannst ja den PCGH Preisvergleich Link einfügen
> PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Sony Ericsson W995 progressive black


 Danke Tom
leider kann der scheiß PC hier im Urlaub den Preisvergleich nich öffnen, deßhalb hab ich ne andere Seite genommen


----------



## insekt (19. August 2009)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass das Teil einen Klinkenanschluss hat?


----------



## AMD_Killer (19. August 2009)

Ja^^...


----------



## insekt (19. August 2009)

Oha das ist ja mal ein richtiger Durchbruch (zumindest für Sony Ericsson) ich hoffe das führen die so fort, wäre für mich nämlich sicher ein Kaufgrund, wenn mein jetziges Handy nich gerade erst 2,5 Jahre alt wäre.


----------



## AMD_Killer (19. August 2009)

Ja is besser hatte früher ein k810i und da war der anschluss kaputt oder aus gejkelt und da funktionierte nix mehr bzw schlecht, war auch miot einer der Kaufgründe.


----------



## 8800 GT (9. Mai 2010)

kleines inet Update


----------



## Schoschi (9. Mai 2010)

Endlich, endlich, endlich ein Klinkenanschluss  Ist ja wirklich was besonderes für SE, hatte bisher 3 Handys von denen und keins hatten einen. Auch mein jetziges LG hat keinen, regt mich jedes mal wieder auf


----------



## 8800 GT (16. Mai 2010)

^^, jup, das war glaub ich das erste von Sony Ericsson


----------



## stefan.net82 (16. Mai 2010)

danke für deinen detaillierten testbericht! 
konnte mich sehr gut informieren


----------



## 8800 GT (16. Mai 2010)

freut mich zu hören, leider war das Interesse der Leute bisher ja eher gering


----------



## Herbboy (16. Mai 2010)

Wie jetzt "gering" ? ^^ über 4000 Hits is doch nicht wenig ^^


----------



## 8800 GT (16. Mai 2010)

wo sieht man das?
Haben halt bisher wenige ihre Meinung für Verbesserungen usw. abgegeben


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2010)

also, wenn ich ein Unterforum aufrufe, steht neben dem Thread neben der Zahl "Antworten" auch "Hits" - weiß jetzt nicht, ob man das auch als Nicht-Mod sieht. 

Und vlt. gibt es halt zu wenig zu verbessern


----------



## 8800 GT (17. Mai 2010)

Ah doch, kann ich auch sehen^^
Und ja, kann sein


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Mai 2010)

Hab das Handy auch seit gestern.

Kann dem super Testbericht hier nur zustimmen, ist ein saugeiles Handy und ich bin froh das ich doch ausversehen das W995 zugeschickt bekommen habe und nicht das Samsung S5620  (Fehler vom Vodafonetypen weil ich zwischen den 2en rummgeeiert habe und nicht wusste welches ich nehmen soll und mich eigendlich fürs Samsung entschieden habe)


----------



## 8800 GT (18. Mai 2010)

schön, dass noch jemand vom W995 so überzeugt ist
Du wirst sicher viel Spaß damit haben


----------



## 8800 GT (6. Dezember 2010)

So, mal wieder etwas nach oben, falls es noch jmd. interessiert


----------

